# Smith and Wesson Mod 10 hammer replacement



## LEON MANLEY (Nov 26, 2018)

I acquired a S&W mod 10 that someone shaved/ground the hammer off to make it bobbed.

I would like to replace it with a factory hammer.

I need to know where to acquire a hammer and how difficult it would be to replace.

Thanks


----------



## frankwright (Nov 26, 2018)

Hammers are available from S&W and gunpartscop.com. They will run $50-90 depending on what you get.
Installation is simple if you are familiar with S&W revolver disassembly and not difficult with a good S&W book. 
Sometimes it is basically drop in, other times it will need some work like stoning the sear lever etc. That can get tricky if you are not used to it and may be better left to a qualified gunsmith.


----------



## jmoser (Nov 27, 2018)

I bought J and K frame hammers from Brownells, be sure to get new vs old style to fit your gun (firing pin on hammer or in frame.)  Order by gun model 'dash' number (10-3, 10-8 etc.)

I bobbed my J and bought a DA only police trade in K.  Drop in replacements work perfect.


----------

